# I purchased a Surge milker!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, we now have 2 alpine does that I couldn't get bred with my little Nigerian boys...bummer. And, I lost my mind for a while and got 2 Nubian crosses (buck/doe) and 2 Alpine (buck/doe), 1 Saanen (doe) all bottle babies.

So, we will see who grows up to be nice boys and girls. lol. The Alpine boy is very pushy, the Nubian is a sweetheart, but, he's several weeks older.

In anticipation of all that milk next year. I found a great buy on ebay. So, I jumped on it. Now, I need a vacuum pump. Do any of you have this type of milking system? And, could you put a picture up? What type pump should I get? I will get the tubing and inflation set up at Hamby supply.

I was recently at a couple of goat dairies around here, and those were quite elaborate setups. Fancier then my little milk room, but, we will be improving things here and hope to start making cheese next year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your purchases! Xymenah has a video somewhere on here of her built milking machine. That may help you. I'm guessing 1/2 horsepower should be fine.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks! I just found her post. I'll look at the video soon, gotta go out for awhile.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

I recently put my system together and bought a 6cfm vacuum pump off of amazon for about 120.00 and its hooked up to my surge milker and works great on my 2 alpines. My input is if you get a small pump 6cfm pump then be sure you get a oil pump and put it in a area that allows exhaust. These small vacuum pumps work great but we have to run them for a bit longer then they are designed for so make sure it has plent of ventilation, in a cool spot and never run it low on oil. I run my pump outside with a small fan running in it and it has been running like a champ.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, I've been looking on ebay, do you have a "balance tank" on yours? I'll have to check Amazon.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000WMN1WA.

Is the exact one I bought. This come with everything you need for the pump, only other parts I needed was a fitting to hook up my vaccume tube to the surge milker


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry this took me so long...kept forgetting. This is my pump for my surge









It's in the window of a spare room in the basement. I milk under a covered area out that window and have it on a remote electric switch.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Michael, my pump is very much like that one. .5 horsepower/2 stage. I just have to get the fittings, I'll get those tomorrow. I'll need it soon, I have a couple of does getting ready to freshen really soon! I haven't even plugged it in yet to see just how loud it is. I thought about putting it on the other side of the wall of my milk room. Also, on a switch. Yeah!


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Very cool DJ! The one I have isn't loud at all. Just be sure it's ventilated because it does give off an exhaust and be sure you fill it wi oil. 

Because these aren't specifically designed for milking I make sure I only have it on during milking because it does get hot. Good luck!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My son is bringing me a balance tank this weekend. So, I haven't taken pics yet, sorry. But, I will get them up soon!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, well, finally got the fittings for my milker. Still waiting on the balance tank. But, I'm not getting good vacuum through to the inflations. How tight does the pulsator fit on the lid? The "thingy" that attaches the lid to the tank isn't there, but, I don't think that is necessary...but...the pulsator is loose (well not loose, it sits there on a rubber gasket), I've held those items down snugly (is that a word?), and turned on the pump, but it doesn't seem to create the suction necessary to work the inflations. How long does it take to create the suction from the tank through to the teat cups?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Di here is the video of mine working.






As you can see I have a DeLaval bucket so its a bit different but everything else is simular. In order to get sucktion you have to completely plug both infations then wait around ten seconds. If your using them on the goat you just slip them on the teats then hold them until it grabs or with your hand just plug both of them with a thumb. Also check the auto valves on the inflations. It's those little metal pieces on elbow connected to the inflation. They are supposed to be down.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you for the video! I have a different tank of course, but, at least I know I've got it "hooked" up right. So, the "switch" on the elbow on the inflation is on if it's in the down position? I will check that, I think I have it down. I didn't want to start taking the thing apart to see where my suction is going (I should feel it in the inflations, if I put my finger in the inflation, right)? I have the green valve turned to the on position, should I turn those off when I first start the pump? Sorry, I'm so bummed! I thought it would work right off the bat...I don't know why...nothing I do works the first time...I always have to struggle with stuff! Grrrr, snarl!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes if you plugged both of the inflations simultaneously and still don't feel something after a few seconds you have a serious air leak somewhere. A balance tank is what gives you no wait time for suction but when you don't have one you have to let it build for a few seconds with the inflations pluged before it really grabs. With the in line vaulves you have you may be able to shut them and see if that helps build suction better. You may not have to take everything apart just feel around everything when you have it on for a breeze or listen for a hiss. Do this with the vaulves closed so there is more pressure. Also what cfm is your vacuum?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

It's 6cfm. Thank you, I'll check for leaks. I work tomorrow, so I'll be working on it friday.


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Your set up looks very cool. I have the same pulsator and pump just different bucket. ...it sounds a bit goofy but when I start mine it doesn't always kick into gear and pulsate. Yes your lid needs to be air tight to create suction but what I sometimes need to do is actually put both fingers in the cups for about a minute or 2 then bam it's on and I am good to go....hope that helps and good job on your machine!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, working on my machine......so, when I take the air hose off of the pulsator and cover the hole with my hand, I get really good suction. But, when I attach the hose to the pulsator, I get no suction. So, I took the pulsator off the attachment and covered the hole with my hand, I get no suction...is there an adjustment that I need to make to the pulsator to increase the amount of suction? I see the little screw, how far do I turn it to make a difference in the amount of suction? I don't want to "break" the pulsator, I am wondering if my pulsator is defective? Or it could just be me?! lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

The screw is for the pulsations. It should be set at 60/40 out of the box. Mine worked right out of the box and I'm not good with tinkering with mechanic things. Maybe the suction problems is not the pulsator itself but the sealing connecting it to the bucket. It shouldn't be blocking the suction altogether.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder if I have a defective pulsator?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Di said:


> I wonder if I have a defective pulsator?


Its not impossible. Maybe call the manufacturer and see if they can guide you through a solution.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Got it to work! Yeah! Kids will be 2 weeks old this weekend...so we will be separating the kids soon and milking in the a.m. Yeah!


----------



## michaelhannaster (May 30, 2012)

Good job! 


Pulsating machines are awesome, I get my milking done so fast in the morning. Now just have fun with the kid separation I have one of my does up on the stand finishing her grain now and the kids are just screaming away. ...good times


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm not sure where I'm going to put 14 kids! I have a portable pen that I use for puppies, maybe I'll set that up and see if it is strong enough to keep them in at night. I've heard that after a few days the does don't mind it...but...I imagine lots of noise at first. My neighbors may not be too happy, lol.


----------

